# New clutch suggestion?



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok so I need a new clutch, I'm assuming it's what's been giving me problems shifting all along. It's now slipping at wot and who's kiddin once you've smelt a burnt clutch you never forget the smell. Anyways I will be doing the work myself since I have access to a lift. This car is my daily driver and only mods are cat back exhaust and cold air intake, only other power adder I'm considering is long tubes so I won't ever be pushing outreagous hp. Anyone have a suggestion for what brand clutch to get? I've herd ppl like the ls7 but I'm having trouble finding it, I probably am not looking for the right thing. I am trying to keep cost reasonable so anything that comes as a kit with fly wheel and pp would be good. I am also considering swapping out the slave while I'm in there. Any suggestions on parts is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS7 is a good option from GM Parts House. Get the matching disc, pressure plate and flywheel. While your in there make sure to replace the clutch slave with a 2001 Camaro one and also install a remote bleeder. It makes it safer and easier to bleed and to change out your fluid from time to time.


----------

